# Hit needs a sig!



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I downloaded a CS trial as my CS4 has grown legs and walked somewhere. I have been on it for a bit but I am just not doing too hot so if someone could throw together a Frankie Edgar sig for me it'd be awesome!

Any pictures/Colors will do fine!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































I suggest whoever makes it use these pics and out Frankie The Answer Edgar and in small at the bottom right put Undisputed Champion and tough as nails.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Thanks for posting the pics! :thumbsup:


No worries i was trying to find a good pic with edgar with a black eye for the tough as nails bit but couldn't find a good one.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Will get this done for you later today bud.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I think JB wanted a chael sig too, but i think toxics got that


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> No worries i was trying to find a good pic with edgar with a black eye for the tough as nails bit but couldn't find a good one.


Yeah he looked tough. I think i saw one of him next to aldo on mmajunkie and he had a wicked black eye lol.



K R Y said:


> Will get this done for you later today bud.


Thanks a lot bud! :hug:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I think JB wanted a chael sig too, but i think toxics got that


I like Edgar, even though he beat my favourite fighter twice, I still love the guy (grudge slowly going.... Anyone who TKOs Maynard is a friend of mine)

Chael I can take or leave tbh, so the idea of doing a sig of him isn't fun. And tbh, making sigs in PS isn't exactly an adrenaline rush :thumb02:

If Toxic hasn't soon I will though, this section needs a bit of life.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Seriously... My comp thread has been up for a bit now and we have 3 people now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yarr and killstarz hasnt been as active lately so theres another sig maker inactive


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yarr and killstarz hasnt been as active lately so theres another sig maker inactive


yup, but now I'm back and in full on MMAF mode. Rock on tommy... rock on!


P.S, I can have a go at this too if you like?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> yup, but now I'm back and in full on MMAF mode. Rock on tommy... rock on!
> 
> 
> P.S, I can have a go at this too if you like?


YAY the starz is back


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> yup, but now I'm back and in full on MMAF mode. Rock on tommy... rock on!
> 
> 
> P.S, I can have a go at this too if you like?


Yeah definitely! The more the merrier!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Well Ive had a shit load of work on recently so havent had a chance to get on here as much as I'd have liked.


I'll get something through today for you my Man.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Well Ive had a shit load of work on recently so havent had a chance to get on here as much as I'd have liked.
> 
> 
> I'll get something through today for you my Man.


Sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Killstarz :hug:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

V2


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

here's my attempt:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Holy crap guys. Those are amazing sigs. Ill toss you each some credits for the attempts and then decide which one I am gonna go with!


----------

